# Soda can



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all, just wanted to let you all know about my experience with a soda can with coins in it. Lacey started barking in the house about 2 weeks ago. Tried all kinds of things to make her stop. Nothing was working so I had read about the soda can. Well today I tried it and boy do I wish I hadn't. Lacey started barking very loudly today and would not stop. I grabbed the soda can and started shaking it. Well she stopped barking but it scared her so bad. She just started shaking and peed right were she was standing. She has been scared of me all day. Just wants to be with my husband. Until I did this she was MY buddy. She hasn't barked all day but she has been too quite! Doesn't want to play, just lay in my husbands lap. I feel so bad. We didn't have a good weekend...daughter left to go back to college, had my grandaughter over Saturday night and she was not feeling well, she cried most of the time (teething) and then today I did the soda can thing. I have even tried to get her to come to me by holding her favority treat but she just ran to the close door to my husbands office (hubby was in there watching tv). I am hoping that she will forgive me. Lacey is not a quite little maltese...lots of attitude which is what I love about her.

So anyone thinking of trying this soda can thing shake the can softly.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hehehe, I might try that, but I wont shake too hard!







She'll come back around. Don't worry.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww. Just give her a little bit of time and she should be back to your buddy.







I haven't tried the soda thing, Caesar doesn't bark unless he sees someone or an animal outside, but I too probably would have shaken it too hard.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i tried it....the dogs didnt care. now im doing the squirt bottle thing...and sprite tries to bite the water. LOL. i'd really want a dog trainer to live with me. not just come once every two weeks and show me what to do....because we wouldnt see dogs during those times. lol. i want them to see the bad in the dogs. and show me how to train that. and the dogs were to scared to start anything at cesar millans place. lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I might try that! We have a barking problem sometimes too! 
Lacey will forget about you scaring her before long! Don't worry!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That Can trick does not work for us at all. They could not care less. 
Chester just laughs at me.







Chelsey is like so What.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 9 2005, 11:09 PM
> *Hi all, just wanted to let you all know about my experience with a soda can with coins in it.  Lacey started barking in the house about 2 weeks ago.  Tried all kinds of things to make her stop.  Nothing was working so I had read about the soda can.  Well today I tried it and boy do I wish I hadn't.  Lacey started barking very loudly today and would not stop.  I grabbed the soda can and started shaking it.  Well she stopped barking but it scared her so bad.  She just started shaking and peed right were she was standing.
> 
> So anyone thinking of trying this soda can thing shake the can softly.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28655*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I too tried the pennies in the soda can and it scared Peanut too. He started barking back at the can even louder which was defeating the purpose of the can. Now I use an empty plastic bottle-like the kind that advil comes in. It doesn't rattle as loud, but it still gets his attention away from barking. The sound isn't as annoying either. It got to the point where if Peanut is barking and he see's me walking towards the plastic bottle he quiets down.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I tried coins in a soda can, also, when Kallie was younger. She freaked out over it... just went running away with her tail tucked... so pitiful. According to a dog trainer that came to my house, Kallie is noise sensitive and I shouldn't use noise as a way to control bad behavior. 

Apparently some dogs are very sensitive to loud noises. I know that if I am banging around too much in the kitchen, Kallie will go to the bedroom in to her crate until I'm finished. 

So, I think with some dogs this technique probably works but for sensitive ones, it is not good at all.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't worry, she'll come around!









Tuffy responds to the can with more barking so I've given up on that... the spray bottle works a bit better but I still haven't found *the* trick to making him quit the barking business.


----------

